# Can't find a used Londinium so having to look at new, is the entry level Compressa model a comprise to far?



## pbsmith (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi,

I have been searching (without sucess) for a couple of years now for a used Londinium lever machine. Seen 2 in 2 years, both around the £1500 mark and missed both of them.

Got to the point now where i really fancy a change over to a lever machine so have started to extend my budget and look at new. The prices seem to have gone bonkers in recent years and realistically i can only afford/justify the LONDINIUM 1 Compressa which is currently the cheapest model in the range but is it any good. Its significantly cheaper than any of the other machines in the range as its clearly had lots of expensive bits stripped out to cut the costs. Is it compromised because of this? Would i be better with an older full spec second hand one that when new was not an entry level model? Or has the design and engineering matured/improved over the years to the point where the new base models are better than previous years top spec ones?

I'm fairly handy with the diy tools but how much of a job would it be to plumb in a feed and drain ? do you need any fancy valves, fittings etc?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## danielpugh (Oct 26, 2016)

Just been through a lever research/upgraditis. First - i looked at the compressa - there is a note on the blog about imminent price increase, so if comitted to (any) londinium I would take the plunge maybe sooner rather than later. Personally I found the price a bit too high. A compressa is an r24 with the pump, reservoir, and app electronics stripped out. If you have good pressure and willing/able to plumb then I would saving. I found several happy users on forums who had. I think getting an older machine is also good, but obviously rare and usual caveats of second hand machines to be wary of. Worth noting the competitors are izzo Alex leva (I almost purchased), profitec p800, and the coming soon Vesuvius lever (I have ordered). Worth having a look at these, as they are all good machines. The p800 has a reservoir and pump, but can be plumbed later (probably makes easier to sell if you change later). The others all use PID as opposed to pstat. So less noise, but probably slightly less reliable depending on your water quality. Plumbed connection means a totally silent machine (no pump noise!) - not the case for the r24 or Vesuvius lever. The r24 has a very quiet rotary pump which is nice, but personally I think the compressa is better if you cannot have plumbed (and protected e.g. Osmosis). If you don't plumb, I would still investigate e.g. osmio as poor water breaks the machines, not the plumbing...

Anyway plumbing isn't too difficult in itself, but gets more difficult depending on layout. for me the mains connection was easy and I got at the same time as the kitchen went in, so no worksurface cutting required. If not experienced, I'd say makes sense to do most of the research yourself as will make it easier if you know what you want (as opposed to getting a plumber who may not know about espresso machines), and hopefully just a few hours work or less to actually install. I'd strongly recommend looking at water treatment, even if you have soft water. If you are in the UK, you should be able to search your local waterboard test results by postcode. I have bwt bestmax premium, but would have liked to have got Osmosis e.g. osmio h7 in retrospect.

You will need decent pressure/flow around 3 bar at least, greater to get higher preinfusion. For variable preinfusion on the compressa (or on the profitec or leva) you will need a variable pressure reducer installed in the connection before it goes to the machine. So this is basically done outside the machine, which then feeds a relatively large boiler inside the machine (it's basically a very simple design, which is why they are reliable).

The londinium has only waste or non-waste drip tray (no bung to convert ). Ideally do get a waste pipe in case of leaks etc which end in the drip tray, but also because you then avoid having to get two trays or take a drill to a non-plumbed tray. Other makes/lever machines are pre-drilled with a bung.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@pbsmith I reckon you might see a few coming up soon....

Welcome to the forum


----------



## PJCT (Jun 17, 2020)

Yes! I suggest keeping an eye out.

I was speaking to Reiss about a Londinium (c. a year ago) and the prices kept on moving up as I spoke to him (I won't go into all the details).

So I started looking at the Profitec 800. Then a few lever machines came up on here and I ended up with a Londinium for 1,200. Looking back on the "sold" section I see that I bought it on 14 September. There was a Quick Mill Veloce for 1,100 for sale that I was considering (and then the Londinium popped up). And at the same time there was an Olympic Cremina!

The Londinium has been excellent.

But I sort of regret not buying the Veloce and the Cremina as well.


----------

